# SAN DIEGO Tropical Fish Society, June 13th 7PM-9:30 PM, free



## SanDiegoFishes (Jun 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,
The June meeting of the San Diego Tropical Fish Society is this Sunday evening,
June 13th, 2004 and all of you are invited to attend, it is FREE!! If you are
a tropical fish addict, this is the place for you! Tons of other fish crazy
folks meet once a month to trade fish, learn about fish, sell their fish in the
auctions, show their fish in our fish shows, and basically have a great time.
This fish society has been going since the 1940s! The club also sponsors 2
huge auctions a year, a yearly fish show and we have monthly field trips.

Here is what happens this Sunday, please come, it is free, everyone is really
nice, and kids are welcome too! 
6:30 PM Members bring in fish, aquatic plants, invertebrates, live food
cultures and gently used aquarium equipment to our monthly auctions. The club
gets 25% of the proceeds, the member gets 75%. Non members are encouraged to
bid and have tons of fun!
6:45 PM The auction starts, stuff goes cheap, bring cash!
7:00 PM General Fish Club Meeting. There is either a guest speaker or a
presentation on something fish related, usually with a slide show or hands on
fun! We also have a monthly mini fish show where members bring their fish and
compete against each other, winners get ribbons. This months show is Aquatic
Plants and New World Cichlids.
8:00-8:30 PM Refreshments are served, winners of the mini fish show announced,
then we have our big raffle. The raffle is everyone's favorite part, as we have
a table (or two) filled with many prizes donated by aquarium companies, items
bought by the club, including at least one brand new aquarium, and fish,
plants, and supplies donated by members. There can be over 100 prizes, tickets
are only 10c and everyone usually wins several times!
9:00-9:30 PM raffle ends, people blab with each other, etc.

I hope to see some of you there this Sunday. Please email me for directions,
questions, anything at all! Here is more info:

The San Diego Tropical Fish Society meets the second Sunday of every month,
rain or shine, at 6:45 PM in room 101 of the Casa del Prado in Balboa Park, San
Diego. (Right next to the San Diego Zoo.) Parking is free too.
You can email me at [email protected] for more info, directions, etc., or
call our fish info line at 619-281-FISH, or check out our website at
www.sandiegotropicalfish.com
Hope to see some of you there soon! 
You do not have to be a member to bid and buy fish, or attend the meeting, so
please come to the meeting!


----------

